# Best plow for a jeep



## Pristine PM ltd

Hi guys, we plan on buying a 2006/07 Jeep TJ and I was just wondering what plow you would put on it? Western and Fisher seem to only want the homeowner plows. Is that really all that it can handle? We want this jeep to be a back dragging plow. It will be doing about 300 small townhouse driveways next winter and we have thought about the back blade idea, but are worried about having someone we hire use this as a front blade in our new minds seems easier to see then a back blade.

Any advice?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## brunosplace

Blizzard 720LT would be my recommendation. I currently have a Meyer and am planning to replace it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

and it backdrags well? Or would you have an edge put on it?


----------



## Luppy

That's a lotta freakin driveways to knock out in a single storm.

I'll be interested in seeing what you come up with that safely fits the jeep that does a good job because I haven't seen a TJ yet that has a great setup for backdragging.


----------



## basher

Check out the Snoway if there is a dealer near you. between the down pressure, speed and light weight they are a great fit for the TJ. Go with the 7.5 Blade.


----------



## addicted

Yeah, what Basher said. Check out my sig.

The 22 series on my rubi is great. 1 thing though, If you are doing strictly residentials, and any of them are really narrow 1 lane wide driveways, the 7'6" may be a little too wide. Don't ask how i figured that out.


----------



## SnoFarmer

For a Jeep, go with the snoway.


----------



## basher

addicted said:


> Yeah, what Basher said. Check out my sig.
> 
> The 22 series on my rubi is great. 1 thing though, If you are doing strictly residentials, and any of them are really narrow 1 lane wide driveways, the 7'6" may be a little too wide. Don't ask how i figured that out.


Come on tell us!

Do you regret buying the 7.5? If so why?


----------



## addicted

I have absolutely no regrets with the 7'6" plow. No way will i ever go back to a 6'6", especially since i am now doing a parking lot at my companies other location. The time savings of the extra foot in width is great. 

Problem was a 8' wide drive with a fence on one side and a house on the other during the big storm a few weeks ago. I thought it would be a 5 min. cake job. 2 pushes straight in and on to the next one. BUT. . . The idiots kept driving over everything, and with the downpressure on and 4wd on the packed snow, i was drifting to the side. Angling the blade made it worse. Nothing was damaged, but i ended up having to scrape the chunks up by hand before i could push them. Took me almost an hour. (they are friends of a friend) I doubled my price for them, they paid it and i learned to be a little more picky about what jobs i take.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Thanks guys,

I just read that the Jeep is being redesigned for 07, and we will be looking in october for it, is the 06 better suited to plowing? The article i read was in consumers report. I don't know if there is anyone that knows about the 07 yet, but thought I would ask.

Thanks, I think we will be going with the sno-way due to the downpressure.

Take care,

Jon


----------



## basher

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I just read that the Jeep is being redesigned for 07, and we will be looking in october for it, is the 06 better suited to plowing? The article i read was in consumers report. I don't know if there is anyone that knows about the 07 yet, but thought I would ask.
> 
> Thanks, I think we will be going with the sno-way due to the downpressure.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Jon


It's a little wider and longer. Supposed to have more back seat leg room and storage. check it out at 
http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060213/FREE/60203004&SearchID=73237876061209


----------



## basher

addicted said:


> Problem was a 8' wide drive with a fence on one side and a house on the other during the big storm a few weeks ago.


Same kind of situation, I had snow come over the blade then fall between the Hedge and the truck and the wall and the truck denting both doors. Now I scoop not V and take a little at a time. Lessons learned, Glad you like your Snoway. DOWN PRESSURE ROCKS


----------



## misanthrope

*Snow way all the way*

The last big storm we got was the first time i got to use my Jeep and my snoway plow and it worked like a champ. The new 22 series should be a perfect fit for the jeep ( full height i think) . Mine is a 3 year old st 6.6 and it is a half hight plow and it worked as good as my old Meyer ST 90. It worked real well back dragging with the down pressure. I left about 1/2 inch of snow on most places that i back dragged but it all depends on how many soccer moms decided to go in and out of there garage packing the snow in front of the door down.....but any way seriously check out snoway.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

*Good Plow*

Ive been thinking about plows for my Jeep and now you all talked highly about Sno-Way plows on Jeeps. I think Im gonna go Sno-Way. Thanks.


----------



## Frozen001

Pristine PM ltd said:


> It will be doing about 300 small townhouse driveways next winter


300 driveways a 5 minutes each = 1500 minutes

1500 minutes = 25 hours...

The Jeep will never make it...


----------



## addicted

Frozen001 said:


> The Jeep will never make it...


And why is that???


----------



## Frozen001

25 hours of plowing snow... and that is really conservative using 5 minutes a drive way....It may work, but will wear out quick...


----------



## firelwn82

Agreed, especialy with a jersey storm. Maybe if you had three of them.


----------



## basher

firelwn82 said:


> Agreed, especialy with a jersey storm. Maybe if you had three of them.


Yeah three is a good number, maybe a couple of skid steers with vee blades on them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

well, we are planning on about a minuite a drive. These are really small one car driveways that will just be pulled out onto the private road and then the F-350 will drive by and push it all in. So we are planning on about 5 hours to do everything, not 25. We were just planning ahead in case we wanted to buy the jeep early and that is why I was asking questions. We didn't get two of the three townhouse contracts though, so we are working on a few others hoping that we will have at least 200 small driveways to do that could justify the jeep.

Thanks though,

Jon


----------



## Frozen001

You have to include drive time between each one, waiting for traffic, refuels, breaks to stretch you legs... one minute would be good if you back bladed ounce and then drove away... no clean up. Wid a light weight plow on a jeep chances are one pass will not cut it... IMO 5+ minutes is a better estimate


----------



## Jbowe

*?????????*

HUMMMMMMMMM If things were so simple. 1 minute each?????? I'd pay to see that but if you fall behind I expect to be compensated for the plane fare, hotel and rental truck to watch. lol Good luck Steve from Alaska where the minimum is 20 minutes for a standard drive. There all long where I live. lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Just to make sure you understand, these are TOWNHOUSE Driveways that are all next to each other. We have one of them signed up for a year long contract that has 120 driveways, and we are trying to find at least another condo (townhouse complex) that has driveways included as well so we can justify the jeep. These driveways should take less then one min, they are a stright back pull onto a road that we also clean and that is it. The bigger truck will clean the road and then the jeep and the F-350 will clear all of the windrows at the end. 

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## itsgottobegreen

A small compact tractor with a rear blade sounds like a better idea then the jeep. Then a bobcat with a snow pusher to plow the road. There is no way in hell you are going to spend 1 min on each drive. 3 mins maybe. The F-350 is only going to just push the snow right back into the driveways when it drives by.


----------



## Frozen001

itsgottobegreen said:


> A small compact tractor with a rear blade sounds like a better idea then the jeep. Then a bobcat with a snow pusher to plow the road. There is no way in hell you are going to spend 1 min on each drive. 3 mins maybe. The F-350 is only going to just push the snow right back into the driveways when it drives by.


I have to agree....Pristine Question: Is this your first year plowing???


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

This is my first year plowing with an F-350, I have been plowing residentials since I was 17, and I understand your concerns about the timing, but I am really not concerned with that. We have a Blizzard 810 that we have found did a great job in keeping the windrows to a minimum, and we cannot afford a skid steer and have no use for one in the summer. We are looking at the jeep because we want it to tow a trailer in the summer and be a residential crew. We will be leasing the jeep, and with the Canadian Tax laws it works out to be very affordable this way. 

Thanks for your concerns about the timings but if I were to put up a picture of the town home complex's you would see why I am not worried about the timing. These seem to be the smallest driveways you could have and still call it a driveway. 

We also don't want to get into a tractor or something along those lines that isn't street legal, we don't have a truck to spare to tow it around.

Thanks,

Jon


----------

